# 25 Skills Every Man Should Have



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Get a load of this!

Mr. W is extremely manly! I've personally witnessed him accomplish most of these manly feats! 

http://men.msn.com/articlepm.aspx?cp-documentid=5741230&page=5


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ok i did all but 3


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

pyro said:


> ok i did all but 3


Woo hoo! You're quite manly!!!!!

Which three - let me guess...

1. Back up Data
2. Fillet a Fish
3. Rescue a Boater who has Capsized

I'm certain that you can patch hoses, change oil, use a torque wrench and mix concrete...


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

pyro said:


> ok i did all but 3


I hope you've at least backed up your data recently.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

lol Ms. Wicked beat me to it.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

LOL, i've done all but hook up HDTV.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Hee hee - HZ! Only by a moment or so. 

play is a manly man too!!!!

HauntForum is full of manly men!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

I've actually done all 25, woowee do I feel manly....except I just said woowee...that probably gives me at least -1 point. Curse my non-manly expressions.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Damn, I guess I'm a girly man. 

Somebody PLEASE show me how to back up data!!!!!!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I stitched my own chin with an upholstery needle like Rambo when I was 16, how manly is that? I didn't see that on the list.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I've never stitched one of my own wounds shut before, but I've superglued them shut after cleaning them out with Jack Daniels. If that doesn't win Manly Points, it should at least get Guy Points.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Hee hee - yes, I'm sure there are many Manly-Guy skills not acknowledged on the list that are worthy of mention...


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Man is that it thought atleast something challenging would be on that list. You know like holding a purse correctly or bringing home the correct feminine hygene products.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Aaaaaack!

That was my 666th post and I didn't even realize it! Damn!

That's like missing it when your odometer rolls over. some things ya just wanna celebrate.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Slacker


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Ms. Wicked said:


> Woo hoo! You're quite manly!!!!!
> 
> Which three - let me guess...
> 
> ...


2 out of 3 not bad you know me better than me--lol


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

All it takes to be a man is to take good care of your family. Everything else is just for show.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Hee hee pyro!

And yes, HZ, you are right indeed!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

> Hee hee - yes, I'm sure there are many Manly-Guy skills not acknowledged on the list that are worthy of mention...


I can think of a few........................

Funny though, I can only think of two things for a women's list, lol.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Revenant said:


> I've never stitched one of my own wounds shut before, but I've superglued them shut after cleaning them out with Jack Daniels. If that doesn't win Manly Points, it should at least get Guy Points.


The only way that could be more manly is if you used duct tape instead of super glue.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

HibLaGrande said:


> The only way that could be more manly is if you used duct tape instead of super glue.


Hmmm... sounds like a Red Green fan possibly?

Keep your stick on the ice!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Red Green....you guys down there know the Red Green show? I had no idea Canadian culture was so pervasive. Now all you need to do is watch Strange Brew and it'll be like you lived here your whole life.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

CC... Bob and Doug are like counterculture gods here. I think everyone who ever sang along to "Take Off" or "The 12 Days of Christmas" saw Strange Brew.
"I'm your father, Luke, come to the Dark Side, eh?" 

The RG show was picked up by the PBS here. It still shows up. Red Green would be, I think, the consummate haunter... he's a hero to anyone that's ever hacked a gadget.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Amen, eh.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Red Green ROCKS!!! Quando omni flunkus, moritati.


----------

